# Northern Neck Winter 2017



## MCuber (Jan 9, 2018)

Is anyone going to *Northern Neck Winter 2018*? It's in *Colonial Beach*,* Virginia*, and is on *January the 13th*.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 9, 2018)

It breaks my heart that I grew up just 10 miles from there and yet I can't go.


----------



## MCuber (Jan 9, 2018)

Mike Hughey said:


> It breaks my heart that I grew up just 10 miles from there and yet I can't go.


Ouch. That sucks man...


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 9, 2018)

Yeah, Im going. Really hoping to do good in 4x4, and make 3x3 finals again.


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jan 9, 2018)

I only live an hour away but cant go because I have stuff going on so I cant go ): but I will be at wolfpack winter and slow n steady


----------



## MCuber (Jan 9, 2018)

TipsterTrickster said:


> I only live an hour away but cant go because I have stuff going on so I cant go ): but I will be at wolfpack winter and slow n steady


Nice! I too am going to Wolfpack Winter. Not Sure about Slow N' Steady yet...


----------



## WACWCA (Jan 9, 2018)

I’ll be going


----------



## MCuber (Jan 10, 2018)

WACWCA said:


> I’ll be going


Nice!


----------



## joshsailscga (Jan 12, 2018)

I'll be there.


----------

